# UFS2 synchronizing of usb HD at reboot



## jdn06 (Oct 1, 2011)

I am on 8.2 stable. I use as a permanent mounting in fstab a USB HD with two UFS2 filesystems on the same slice using softupdates. When I reboot, all appears to work fine (with sync nodes until 0) but I have always an error and fsck on this drive at start, and even sometimes a 
	
	



```
UNEXPECTED SOFT UPDATE INCONSISTENCY
```
 with necessity to perform a manual fsck.

Here are my options of mounting in fstab:


```
/dev/da0s1d             /usr/jails              ufs             rw              1       2
/dev/da0s1e             /media/backup           ufs             rw              1       2
```

As you can guess, I use the first one for my jails. Is there something wrong? Have I to perform a *ezjail-admin stop* before I type *reboot*?


----------



## jdn06 (Oct 1, 2011)

Another thing which could be important: this USB drive is powered only by USB.


----------

